# I am at a loss



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, so I am currently in the process of dealing with red algae and I think byropsis. I know what the cause of the outbreak was (I didn't change out my chemi-pure and purigen before they were exhausted). My params now seem fine unless of course my tests are bad, but I don't think so.

I have a mushroom that hasn't decided to open up or have any polyp extension for a few weeks. Here is a pic of how it looks now (1st pic) vs. old picture (2nd pic). As I mentioned in another post, I also don't seem to be having success with zoas/palys.

My ricordea is fully extended, blasto seems fine, monti is encrusting, and torch is good (birdsnest and one unknown).

Thoughts? I am thinking lighting and will be changing it out when I can. I am more concerned with my mushroom as they are suppose to be hardy.

Pic 1 - Mushroom Today









Pic 2 - A week ago - still not fully opened










FTS - Yes I am slow at filling a tank with Coral










and some other pictures of the corals. All seems healthy (Mind you I just added a paly and acan to see how they fair)

Monti - encrusting










and the rest




























Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

One power head is not enough coverage for any tank. difficult to say, but probably many dead spots. IMO is better to have 3 small Power heads than one big.

I personally change ~ 50% water monthly and never had problems with cyano, etc

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg is right about flow and dead spots. Also, most mushrooms tend to like darker spots in tanks rather than bright spots.

Are you sure that's a mushroom and not a leather?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

sorry toadstool leather....i will add another power head...on the left side maybe a little lower?

actually funny you guys say that, I have been looking at videos of members tanks and there seems to be a "whack" load of movement. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

also go and get a couple conch snails

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Toadstool leathers tend to go thru a "shedding" stage where they lose their polyps and thin top layer of tissue. When it grows back it'll be bigger and better.

Just a suggestion but when this baby grows...it's gonna grow big!!! I would suggest trying to put it on it's own rock that way you can move it around when it gets bigger


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Oddly enough it "moved" there and settled on that rock. I could always separate it later. We'll see what happens, I hope it comes back to where it was. Where would you suggest the other pump to go?

sig: what type of conch snail and why do you suggest that? (I was thinking turbo as I have some nassarius and trochus) - I do need more nassarius.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Marz said:


> Oddly enough it "moved" there and settled on that rock. I could always separate it later. We'll see what happens, I hope it comes back to where it was. Where would you suggest the other pump to go?
> 
> sig: what type of conch snail and why do you suggest that? (I was thinking turbo as I have some nassarius and trochus) - I do need more nassarius.


try to locate pumps that they cover all tank. When I had rocks sitting on the back glass, I had pumps pointed from the back to the front. Now with rocks in the middle, I have 2 pumps in parallel from side to the side . 2 pumps from the back to the front and split return line works as 2 more power heads.

IMO no snails (of which I aware) clean top of the sand as conches. I always used fighting conch, but this time also got another conches from BA Mississauga (smaller one). Shoud see yet if the comparable in performance with fighting conches

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I am stuck with the middle return since it's an AIO innovative. So I will try in parallel, same side and maybe a little lower. I can control them, so I will increase the flow once I get the new one in the tank.

I will do some research on the fighting conch, but it will probably get too big, so I will have to donate to someone once it has outgrown my tank  Do they forage much at night? I have a hoevens wrasse that sleeps in the sand bed.

Always an interesting hobby as I keep learning and learning. Thanks for all this.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I"m pretty sure Rob had a problem with the fighting conch in his tank. You would have to ask him about that.

I have 3 strawberry conch in my tank and they do an awesome job of keeping the substrate very clean (when it doesn't have cyano on it)


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Strawberry conch might be the way to go since they don't appear to get that big. Are there any LFS that typically have them?...or I can just call around


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Marz said:


> I will do some research on the fighting conch, but it will probably get too big, so
> 
> .


when you will be done "some research" your tank will be complete garbage. You are not the first researcher on this forum. We seen many 

http://www.waldonell.com/workspace/reefphotos/_j8t1547.jpeg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't let that happen...although I do have some as you can see by the photos. Getting much better with syphoning the sand and larger weekly water changes. But I like the idea of a conch taking care of the sand.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

looks "normal" to me. toadstools do that. It will open up again don't worry. I have one that's been like that for weeks on end and always comes "back"
i certainly wouldn't worry about the health of your tank based on how well the rest of your corals look especially the monti. 
looks good!


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice Recordia Yuma.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys...I really like the ricordea's. Just waiting for an orange one to heal up and then it will be adopted into my tank 


Reefing along


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Leather corals like to do this.

Rub your hand on it. It has a "skin" that has formed. They do this to shed off detrius that settles on them. If there isn't enough flow, it doesn't come off. 

Either redirect a power head, or add another. Once that layer comes off, the polyps will open up again. But if you wait too long, the coral isn't feeding, and will start to shrink/die.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I am going to add another power head and buy a conch...may be able to do it tomorrow..
On another note I have a new head on my torch.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Moved pump a little to direct flow and increased it. Haven't had time with work to get a conch...any lfs in GTA that might have 1 - have to go on Friday? 
Will add my other pump on same side and have them increase flow.
Everything else seems happy happy, even the scan I put in and the paly.
Have to also get a few more nassarius snails as well I think.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Free nassarius snails at my house!!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Conch? No?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Marz said:


> Conch? No?


I was at SUM today 
They do have strawberry conch for sale


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks...close to work so will pop over on Friday!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Picked up strawberry conch...now just to clean up red algae and we will be back in business...thanks for all the help...
1 question, will a small conch increase the bio load? I have a small 30 aio


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to all the comments. Moved the power head so the toadstool would get flow directly. It helped as the polyps are now extending and it doesn't look melted! Today's the maintenance day so I am adding another pump. Same side a little lower though.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Marz said:


> 1 question, will a small conch increase the bio load? I have a small 30 aio


Negligible - no worries


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

So, I thought I would post an update. The conch is awesome and is making its way through the tank - cleaning very well - much appreciated Sig as I would not have thought of that - ever.

The moving of the power head (I haven't added the second as I did the vinegar soak to clean up one) has worked wonderfully and the toadstool seems to be happy again.

I have included a crapy phone pic, but just wanted to show where the tank is at and how the toadstool looks!

I very much appreciate all the comments and help!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice! tank is looking great.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nano tanks are pretty hard to maintain but you have achieved something awesome in yours. Fine example of reefing!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks! Great hobby. I am always learning some nuggets from everyone and it keeps me and the tanks in check!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have added the second pump. Based on everyone comments do you think this would be the best placement, or how can I tell?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

At this point I would say you are in the tinkering phase. You will start to learn on a daily basis and this goes for the powerheads. Every few days move them and see what happens


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If it aint broke, don't fix it! 

It applies to this hobby in so many ways! 

By adding that power head, is everything happy? Good flow? No dead spots... Then leave it! 

As the corals fill in (grow) you will have to look at moving them a bit to compensate for the space they are now blocking (they will grow in the direction of flow, its a built in mechanism, let the food come to you)

As Dave has said, you will "know" if they need to be moved.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Marz said:


> I have added the second pump. Based on everyone comments do you think this would be the best placement, or how can I tell?


The best placement for this pump will be in at least 60G tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

